# Will Uber rider app work on Windows phone?



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ready to switch phones and wondering if the Uber app will work on the Microsoft Lumia 640 (windows) phone? Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I would think not, I was under the impression they only had ios and android partner apps.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Uber only has the rider app available on Windows Phones


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for reply's. Good news is that I loaded the app (says Beta) and it seems to be working well. Will know tomorrow for sure when I run around San Francisco.
*Speaking of SF*: assuming no problems getting a Uber ride from the Ferry Building? Curbside pickup ok? Thanks


----------



## kuchbhi (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi jimx200,


jimx200 said:


> Thanks for reply's. Good news is that I loaded the app (says Beta) and it seems to be working well. Will know tomorrow for sure when I run around San Francisco.
> *Speaking of SF*: assuming no problems getting a Uber ride from the Ferry Building? Curbside pickup ok? Thanks


----------



## kuchbhi (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi jimx200,

Could you share your experience with Uber Partner app on Lumia 640., were you able to install and make it work for you on Lumia 640?

Thanks


----------



## Prashant (Jan 21, 2016)

hey Jim,

Please explain how did you download the uber partner application on Nokia Lumia 640. I recently bought Nokia Lumia 640 XL.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Prashant said:


> hey Jim,
> 
> Please explain how did you download the uber partner application on Nokia Lumia 640. I recently bought Nokia Lumia 640 XL.


He installed the RIDER app (as the thread title suggests). This is not the driver app you're looking for.


----------

